# Found White Dove - Philadelphia, PA



## dsurra (Sep 1, 2011)

Last night I found a white dove with an orange tag on each leg in a parking lot in Bridgeport, PA. It looks like a specially bred pigeon, and was certainly domestic as it let me pick it up with my hands without much fuss. It doesn't have any obvious signs of injury, but it flapped a bit and wasn't able to fly. I am going away for the weekend so I really need to find someone to take this dove today (I can't leave it at home because of my cats). If anyone knows who this dove might belong to, or if anyone already keeps doves and could take one more, I would be willing to drop it off anywhere in the Philadelphia area. Any help that you can give me would be appreciated!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent an email to friends in Philadelphia that may be able to help you, so keep checking in.


----------



## dsurra (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute! It's a King pigeon, and still pretty young. May be why he was reluctant to fly


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Do the bands have numbers/letters on them? 
I would babysit it for the weekend if I didn't live so far away.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Libis said:


> Do the bands have numbers/letters on them?
> I would babysit it for the weekend if I didn't live so far away.


Looks like a snap-on band to me


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Looks like a snap-on band to me


Probably. It just reminded me of the ones the ADA switched to this year--all plastic and brightly colored (mine are yellow--sadly they arrived weeks too late for the birds I wanted them for) even though they're permanent bands.


----------



## dsurra (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I volunteer at an animal shelter, and one of the other volunteers directed me to the White Flicker Bird Rehab. Miriam Moyer said she could take the dove, provide medical help if needed, and then give it to someone she knows who raises pigeons. If anyone here recognizes the pigeon or knows who it might belong to, you can contact her clinic. Thanks again!


----------

